# Slanted Floors



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Well committed to a job for last weekend because school was out for christmas break. It was a in and out job only 30 sheets stand ups 12' with tear away L-bead around the top edge. Everything was fine till I climbed up on the baker, as I looked at it it appeared to be leaning some but then again maybe it was just the way I looked at it. Nope the dang floor had somewhat of a slope on two of the long walls. Nothing like trying to get some work done and you start rolling away from it. Sure I could have set the breaks and climbed up and down but just had a helper hold it. What a pain in the arse I tell you.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Well committed to a job for last weekend because school was out for christmas break. It was a in and out job only 30 sheets stand ups 12' with tear away L-bead around the top edge. Everything was fine till I climbed up on the baker, as I looked at it it appeared to be leaning some but then again maybe it was just the way I looked at it. Nope the dang floor had somewhat of a slope on two of the long walls. Nothing like trying to get some work done and you start rolling away from it. Sure I could have set the breaks and climbed up and down but just had a helper hold it. What a pain in the arse I tell you.


 Thats when I just throw my stilts on. Just put 1 leg higher then the other. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I finished out 4 12' high garages this summer for a builder who had extreme slants going to floor drains. My quick fix was to just throw my fiberglass step ladder in front of the baker. When it was time to move just lift it up and away the scaffold went lol. Probably not the best way it could have been done, but its what worked in that situation.:yes: I'm getting close to just going out and buying a small Genie lift, and trailer to pull it behind my truck.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Variable thrust anti gravity boots work well.


----------

